# atmfrank's 1st HT build



## atmfrank (Nov 24, 2011)

Greetings all. I am VERY new to this board and the HT scene as well. I have a room in my basement that will be a dedicated HT. There are no windows and the temp is very cool all year round. Attached is a link to my rough sketch with approximate dimensions for the HT. ANY input is more than welcome. I have already ordered and received everything but the screen. Deciding between a 96" vs 92". LEANING toward the ol' 
96er. Will be a 7.1 SS system. 6" riser will be right behind the 1st row of seating. Buttkickers installed in each seat. More to follow. Please provide feedback for a "rookie". TIA.


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Does your physical space require the front angled walls or are you putting those is for aesthetics?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The rear seating looks to be very close to the rear wall..You should have at least 2' between the seats and the wall..


----------



## atmfrank (Nov 24, 2011)

@Cyber

The angles are poured that way for the front wall. The entire front portion of the house on that side is shaped that way. 

@Prof

Is that for acoustical reasons????

TIA


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, it is for accoustical performance. Bryan can speak more to the specifics, but I have seen several threads where this suggestion has been made.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

atmfrank said:


> Is that for acoustical reasons????
> TIA


Yes..Resonance buildup near the rear wall..You need to place acoustic panels on the rear wall to reduce this effect..as well as moving your seating further away..


----------

